# Another CCD Article



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

This one made the front page of the Erie Times. (Not much going on here in Erie.) Unfortunately, the huge cover photo shows what looks to me like a wasp on an apple blossom. *sigh*

http://www.goerie.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070515/NEWS02/705150357/-1/NEWS


----------

